# Kelly KAC7275H Controller for Kandi Coco 72V AC Induction motor.



## Todd Noyes (Apr 9, 2018)

I'm thinking of replacing the Greatland Controller in my Kandi Coco with a Kelly controller. Kelly recommended the KAC7275H Controller for Kandi. Has anyone replaced a Kandi Greatland controller with this controller or any other?


----------



## Kenmarine (Dec 16, 2018)

I also Believe I need a new controller. If you try the Kelly Controller Let us know how it worked.


----------

